# stuck below the x



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Familiar with below the X.*

Well just recently I had this problem. For me it was my anchor point/form issue. I was relaxing to much. Meaning I wasn't pulling through with my release enough. When I cranked up my bow to 60lb and changed letoff to 70% instead of 80%. I noticed things started to change because of poundage. After working this problem further realized I wasn't using my back muscles, was using my shoulder. I recently went to a evolution release which is a pull through resistance release. I was shooting a thumb release and wasn't executing my shot correctly and started punching and other crazy stuff. With this evolution release you have to pull through and no punching at all. Its a good release to try if possible. I want to keep on shooting my thumb release but this evoultion is a good tool to help correct form. I hold the X awesome now that I'm doing my form correctly and this release helped me figure out this problem. Part of the problem is also I would start dropping my elbow a little and consistancy was issue. One day shoot a 446 29x and then shoot a 436 20x 450 vegas shoot. Hot and cold on form. I knew it was in my anchor point but hard to watch yourself. Hope this helps and keep on shootin. Let my know what you figure out because I'm still learning the backtension shooting and always open to good input.


----------



## archery coach (Nov 22, 2008)

bowhunt23 said:


> I shoot a spott hogg hunter and i get stuck right below the x every time. Out of the last half dozen rounds thier have been maybe 4 arrows above the centerline of the x. I have tried comeing in from the top and sides to no avail. Top gives me target panick and i hammer the release as soon as it comes across and sides make me push it. Any advise would be appreciated.


you may want to tiller tune your bow,change the way it sits in your hand.


----------

